# Chav scum :(



## simplysardonic

Boo-hoo, he had a tough time as a kid, so have countless others & they don't beat up puppies. People like this make me utterly sick
Simeon Major jailed after puppy attack captured on CCTV | Mail Online



> He goaded the pet throughout to try and bite a friend during the sickening incident in Luton on March 29, but it refused.
> 
> Read more: Simeon Major jailed after puppy attack captured on CCTV | Mail Online





> 'He admitted kicking the dog repeatedly over the 20 minute period. He was asked why and he said 'I just don't know what was going on'.
> 
> 'He said 'I don't know what was going on in my brain. It was a mistake''.
> 
> Read more: Simeon Major jailed after puppy attack captured on CCTV | Mail Online


I think I know exactly what was going on in his (albeit tiny) brain, he wanted to turn his terrified pup into a 'status dog'. Moron


----------



## Waterlily

aw I dont wanna click the links but can only imagine what the bastard did  what happened to getting over ya past and taking responibility for ones actions.


----------



## cutekiaro1

just read this in the paper, he should be hung for what he did, how shocking


----------



## simplysardonic

cutekiaro1 said:


> just read this in the paper, he should be hung for what he did, how shocking


I'd love to know what happened to the dog, the RSPCA don't know where it is, I just hope it got taken by someone who'll treat it right


----------



## tafwoc

I can't believe thats all he got.


----------



## ravensreturn

I cannot understand what makes people like this tick. WHY!!! I am so so angry
Simeon Major is a disgrace to the human kind | Facebook


----------



## Guest

Scum indeed!

Can anyone tell me why he (and many others of this type of moron) wearing a wolly hat in August??

Is it cold?, F***ing pussy!


----------



## simplysardonic

ravensreturn said:


> I cannot understand what makes people like this tick. WHY!!! I am so so angry
> Simeon Major is a disgrace to the human kind | Facebook


Joined the group & invited my friends


----------



## Charlottex

Absolutely disgusting, this oxygen thief should have a taste of his own medicine! 
I just dont get how some peoples minds work (nor do I want to), to blame it on his girlfriend having a baby (Sorry there is contraception for that) and his father abandoned him (so every kid that Mum and Dad f**ks off is going to turn into a piece of crap like this person.
They dont deserve to ever have the affection of any animal EVER!!! 
Crazy to think he could be doing this to another animal in 5 years (if he applies for the ban to be lifted)


----------



## angelblue

sick fffffff moron hope he gets wats coming to him in prison,just joined ,and big hugs to that poor puppy ,hope hes found a new loving home bless him xx


----------



## k4r4

This made me sick..... I looked at some of the others that where posted up and i honest went cold i cant believe some sick b****** can do this he will get what he deserves. wish i had seen him do it i would have taken the dog and showed him how it feels to be scared....

sorry went on a bit just made me feel so sick


----------



## Madster

After reading that I actually feel sick. 

People like that should be put down. They don't deserve a life if they decide to hurt a living creature on purpose. They shouldn't have a second chance.


----------



## Jason2

I'm curious, how does the ban actually work? I mean, what stops him going to a puppy farm or something?


----------



## Petitepuppet

Disgusting what some people. I also joined the facebook group and invited friends.


----------



## huskylover23

omg im having to stop myself crying. that poor poor dog, he looks so scared in those clips how bloody disgusting. im so upset by this i cant even describe it. to me this is no different to beating a child, a bully beating up on something which has no means to defend itself. i actually feel sick from reading that. i love my dogs so much, my little puppy just died and i would have done ANYTHING for her, he still had his dog and beat it so cruelly. what is the matter with these people :crying::crying:


----------



## Maiisiku

What a fricking idiot, 4 months? He should have got 4 years!


----------



## HollyM

I fail to understand how someone could do that to a defensless animal. It's a complete mystery to me.


----------



## mollymo

I cant even watch it....it would upset me to much.
Im afraid there are some scum bags in this world that we live in


----------



## Mark_stimpo

What a w*****!


----------



## Lady3131

what a complete and utter pointless piece of poo.... 

The saddest part is that the dog stayed at his feet... even when we abuse them they continue to love us. What a poor confused little thing she must be. 

I couldn't even begin to think about laying a finger on my pup and don't understand why we can't have some stricter laws on this kind of abuse. These sorts of people do not deserve the privilege of owning a dog. 

Hope he rots.


----------



## holly1

What a ******. Cant believe he only got banned from keeping animals for 10 years,it should be life.


----------



## Tristan

hello guys....
thanks for share this pictures...


----------



## Stoka

Give me half a chance to punch and kick that little scrotes face in please!!


----------



## suewhite

I live near the area where this thing lives and I have heard that he really is safer where he is at the moment,than he will be on the streets of Luton (lets hope)


----------



## Colette

Ooh, any chance of him being in Luton any time soon? I can think of a fair list of people who would be queing up to meet him. Most could probably get away with it too. 

And a ten year ban??? Seriously, I do not believe in any ban except lifetime - do they really think that he will suddenly grow out of being a pathetic, bullying waste of space, grow a pair and magically become a civilised human being???


----------



## skyblue

now its this type of lowlife that gives responsible dog owners a bad name..and the 10 year ban on keeping dogs should have been life.

now if anyone even thought of treating my dogs like this they're get seriously harmed,not that they would though,i have one thats big and one thats going to be potentially very big...way too scarey for this type of coward.

my concern is that his lowlife friends were egging him on,except the one who looked like he was trying to help the dog,are they dog owners or potential dog owners?....and have they been brought to book for encouraging him?

i call them cowards because observation points to it....see them in they're little 'posse' and its chests out and arms swinging....see them alone and its head down,hands in pockets while keeping very quiet


----------



## skyblue

i cant find the video now.......i have online friends in that area who are paying an angry interest


----------



## jomac

Suggestion  send him to Hellmand province to walk ahead of our troops to safeguard them from IED's :thumbsup:

I hope puppy is safe from harm


----------



## GillyR

what a coward....crying in the dock too...not such a big man eh.

He should be made to tell the rspca the where abouts....my god, he had the poor mite since a pup....god knows what pain the poor thing went through.

Hope he has a wonderful time in prison. 

Pathetic.


----------



## skyblue

i wonder if he can still sit down:thumbup:


----------



## SophieCyde

What a big man -_-

Here's to hoping he came out of jail in a bodybag


----------



## Goth-Gurl

Omg :O how sick! 
I don't understand how anyone can do things like that.. :'(


----------

